# Ламинэктомия L5-S1 с стабилизацией ПДС



## Мангуста (19 Июл 2015)

Назначили оперативное лечение (ребенок, 11 лет) врач в общих словах объяснил что будет делаться но какая конструкция не знаю, поскольку живем далеко от обл.центра(Иркутск) спросить нет возможности да и как то на контакт доктора и не идут. Все очень быстро произошло: в мае легли на обследование в местную больницу, в июне направили в областную для доп. Обследования , а там -показана операция... Хотелось бы узнать как после такой операции дети восстанавливаются и какие реабилитационные меры нужны будут.

Заплутала на сайте, направьте, Пжс-та где можно выложить снимки и получить консультацию по спондилолистезу

      

Пожалуйста, очень нужна консультация врачей, операция планируется на начало августа, а я не уверена в необходимости, болевых симптомов нет ,но мурашки лет с 6-ти беспокоят(никуда не обращались) в этом году сильно изменилась походка и обнаружила что ребенок вперед не может наклонятся вообще. С 5- ти лет профессионально занимается плаванием мышцы спины очень накачаны , все комиссии без проблем проходили, допуски на соревнования и т.д., а тут такое... Нет в нашем городе врачей нормальных, всем всё равно, последний ортопед в нашем городе сказал что все нормально, ходи правильно нечего маму пугать... Полгода лфк и все рекомендации. Но поскольку маму все таки походка ребенка сильно пугала, то настояли на госпитализацию в неврологию на обследование и после кт выпросила направление в область.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2015)

*Мангуста*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Уточните, пожалуйста, из какого Вы города?
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/
Нейрохирурги:
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/


----------



## Мангуста (19 Июл 2015)

Спасибо, город Братск


----------



## dr.dreval (19 Июл 2015)

Мангуста написал(а):


> сильно изменилась походка


что это значит? как это объяснил невропатолог?
Что парню оперировали в голове и когда? травма?
У парня истмический спондилолистез (смещение позвонков за счет "недоразвитости" заднего опорного комплекса).
Такое встречается,паниковать не стоит, чаще данная патология выявляется (она была,но начало проявлений) в среднем возрасте.
Пока формируется скелет (рост ребенка), и нет неврологического дефицита я бы рекомендовал воздержаться от операции. Ежегодно выполнять функциональные рентгеновские и МРТ снимки, отслеживать динамику неврологических проявлений.


----------



## Мангуста (19 Июл 2015)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23974/



dr.dreval написал(а):


> что это значит? как это объяснил невропатолог?
> Что парню оперировали в голове и когда? травма?
> У парня истмический спондилолистез (смещение позвонков за счет "недоразвитости" заднего опорного комплекса).
> Такое встречается,паниковать не стоит, чаще данная патология выявляется (она была,но начало проявлений) в среднем возрасте.
> Пока формируется скелет (рост ребенка), и нет неврологического дефицита я бы рекомендовал воздержаться от операции. Ежегодно выполнять функциональные рентгеновские и МРТ снимки, отслеживать динамику неврологических проявлений.



простите, какая голова-вы о чем? Это снимки поясничнокрестцового отдела позвоночника. Никаких операций тьфу-тьфу на голове и не было. И это девочка. Невролог:вертеброгеннаярадикулопатия l5 с обеих сторон. Парез разгибателей стоп. Повторный осмотр с результатами мрт: признака антесподилолистезаl5(1-2ст); мр- признаки дорсальной срединной протрузии диска l4-l5. Проводилась нейрометаболическая терапия( актов един, церебролезин), физиолечение. Больной обсужден с д.м.н. Проф. Сороковиковым В.А. Показано оперативное вмешательство.


----------



## Мангуста (19 Июл 2015)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23974/



dr.dreval написал(а):


> что это значит? как это объяснил невропатолог?
> Что парню оперировали в голове и когда? травма?
> У парня истмический спондилолистез (смещение позвонков за счет "недоразвитости" заднего опорного комплекса).
> Такое встречается,паниковать не стоит, чаще данная патология выявляется (она была,но начало проявлений) в среднем возрасте.
> Пока формируется скелет (рост ребенка), и нет неврологического дефицита я бы рекомендовал воздержаться от операции. Ежегодно выполнять функциональные рентгеновские и МРТ снимки, отслеживать динамику неврологических проявлений.



простите, какая голова-вы о чем? Это снимки поясничнокрестцового отдела позвоночника. Никаких операций тьфу-тьфу на голове и не было. И это девочка. Невролог:вертеброгеннаярадикулопатия l5 с обеих сторон. Парез разгибателей стоп. Повторный осмотр с результатами мрт: признака антесподилолистезаl5(1-2ст); мр- признаки дорсальной срединной протрузии диска l4-l5. Проводилась нейрометаболическая терапия( актов един, церебролезин), физиолечение. Больной обсужден с д.м.н. Проф. Сороковиковым В.А. Показано оперативное вмешательство.

Про походку- не могу четко сформулировать-как-то таз у нее разворачивается при ходьбе что ли.. Визуально видно -что то не так. На носочках стала часто ходить.


----------



## dr.dreval (19 Июл 2015)

Мангуста написал(а):


>


Это чей снимок? У носителя данного снимка выполнена декомпрессивно-пластическая трепанация.
Наличие пареза,о котором не было сказано в первом сообщении, меняет ситуацию (если он действительно есть). Совокупность изменений на МРТ и клиническая картина (подтверждение пареза невропатологом) больше склоняет к операции.
Однако, в случае "ненарастания" симптоматики, пока не сформирован скелет у подростка (девочки, прошу прощения) можно наблюдать динамически.


----------



## Мангуста (19 Июл 2015)

Это просто нам чужой получается снимок дали ( я в шоке), а снимки мрт наши то хоть все? Или чего-то не хватает?


----------



## dr.dreval (19 Июл 2015)

Мангуста написал(а):


> ( я в шоке)


От чего? Такое часто встречается и в этом нет ничего страшного и особенного.


Мангуста написал(а):


> Или чего-то не хватает?


На данный момент у Вас есть необходимые исследования для принятия решения.


----------



## Мангуста (20 Июл 2015)

Спасибо за консультацию.


----------



## Мангуста (20 Июл 2015)

Боже, дай мне силы принять верное решение. Если я снимки черепа от попы не отличаю...чем больше читаю тем больше запутываюсь. Если бы себе оперировать, то проще как-то принять решение. Надеюсь что еще врачи форума откликнутся...жду еще ответа из Тюмени, а в понедельник мне уже надо определиться.

Спасибо Игорь Зинчук за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2015)

Опишите боли.
На пятках и носках ходить может?


----------



## Мангуста (21 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите боли.
> На пятках и носках ходить может?


Да, может, но преимущественно на носочки встает. Ноги устают если долго ( несколько часов) без перерыва ходит, бегает. Болей в спине нет, но ограничение наклона вперед сильное( не больно, просто не гнется и все).Как мне видится- тело короче смотрится ( непропорционально как-то). Основные её жалобы- ноги устают и мурашки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2015)

Вообщем показания относительные.
На форуме есть тема про израильскую девочку, так у нее ноги отнялись, только тогда взяли на операцию. Такого ждать не надо, но и спешить не надо.
Укорочения тела не может быть.
Мурашки от долгих нагрузок и у здоровых.
Электронейромиографию делали?

И привет Большому Лугу! Вы где живете?


----------



## Мангуста (21 Июл 2015)

ЭНМГ нижних конечностей от 09.06.2015г.:аксональное поражение дистальный отделов мало берцового нерва справа и слева.

Большой Луг? Не поняла


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2015)

Вы с Иркутска?

Поражение малоберцового нерва, не есть показание к операции, но чашу склоняет в ее сторону.

Скажем так.
Если вести нормальный обраp жизни, без спорта и перегрузок-сможете?


----------



## Мангуста (21 Июл 2015)

Из Иркутской области, г. Братск. 
Без перегрузок- я бы смогла, а за дочь- не уверена, она очень активная, спортивная и степень опасности не осознает еще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2015)

А я с Большого Луга, это 40 км от Иркутска в сторону Слюдянки. Когда-то с Большого Луга.

Решение принимать Вам, но после операции со спортом придется остеречься.

Напишите какую систему планируют ставить. Подробно.
Вам основной советчик нейрохирург- Доктор Древаль.
Очень подробно все с ним обсудите по поводу системы, количества болтов и последующего поведения.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2016)

Продолжение здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25902/


----------

